# Create-A-Strain Contest



## JimmyRecard (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello Roll It Up

I am unable to post in contests forum so if a mod could move this it would be great otherwise let's continue 

I am running a contest to create the best strain. (Theoretical strain)

*[FONT=&quot]The winner will be based on: [/FONT]*
Name of the strain: (Self Explanatory) 
Strain qualities: (Based on the two strains involved e.g. yield, taste, THC etc.)
Strain popularity: (From within the thread) 

*[FONT=&quot]Rules: [/FONT]*
(1) The strains used in the combination must be two separate strains currently sold at The Attitude Seed Store.
(2) The strain name cannot already be in use as a strain name used by a seed company or breeder.
(3) The combination cannot be a combination of strains that have already been combined by a seed company or breeder.
(4) You cannot re-name a strain that has already been created as mentioned in part (3) 

*[FONT=&quot]Prize: [/FONT]*
The prize to the winner is $100.00 store credit at Attitude Seed Bank.
This will not include postage and handling so remember to keep that in mind.

Also as I have been informed by admins, previous contests have had trouble due to winners not wanting to give their address to receive the prize so simply if you do not want to win and place an order with attitude then don't participate

In 20 days from today or on 23/11/2011 in Australia I will declare a top 10 that will be in a poll for RIU to vote and the winner obviously wins. 
The poll will be finalised on 31/11/2011 allowing roughly a week for all of RIU to vote.

Cheers, Jimmy


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 3, 2011)

EDIT: You can make as many entries as you want within the time limits so 20 days from today.


----------



## maddog123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good shet jimmy!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

moved at your request...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Kev  Now get to thinking!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll take the Vortex that smells like baby sick and cross it with the train wreck pheno that tastes like shit and I name thee Parenthood...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I'll take the Vortex that smells like baby sick and cross it with the train wreck pheno that tastes like shit and I name thee Parenthood...


"That's some sick shit you got there!"


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 3, 2011)

I have entered... I hope I do well


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2011)

Unlimited entries buddy.....un-fucking-limited


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 3, 2011)

Great idea Jimmy!

As I toke on a little home cross that I think is very worthy of your competition.

"Black Dreams" A very simple yet delicious cross. Black Widow http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-black-widow/prod_1232.html x Blue Dream http ://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/riot-seeds-blue-dream-s1-feminized/prod_2870.html .

The Black Widow is an award winner... Brazilian Sativa x South Indian hybrid with about a 10 week flower. The Blue Dream, Blueberry x Super Silver Haze is Sativa dominant, also flowers about 9-10 weeks and has that incredible dreamy taste that comes through with this cross. 

The Black Widow seems to sturdy up the Blue Dream who otherwise tends to be on the lanky side. Very hardy cross with a little hint of spice added to the Blue Dream flavor making it even sweeter! The Black Widow also seems to help the yield of the Blue Dream making for a shorter, bushier plant all around.

She is on my favorite list right now...may not be a contest winner, but she is a winner to grow!


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 3, 2011)

Il take Bubba x Sex and call it Jailhouse


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 3, 2011)

So to clarify 

*Strain name:* Parenthood...

*Lineage: *Vortex (Baby Sick smell pheno) x Trainwreck (Feces Taste pheno)

Strain Qualities...

*Yield:* You can expect above average yields from Parenthood but you will most likely be wrong, Parenthood will give you a less than expected amount of returns for the time and love you commit to it.
*Smell:* A combination of half rotten fruits, baby vomit and sometimes a little bit of sagging diaper.
*Taste:* You may expect that the smell is the worst of it but again you would be wrong, Parenthood will taste like shit and leave you with a somewhat unpleasant sourness.
*The High:* Initially the high is soaring it hits your head and you can feel it in your chest, you will think that Parenthood is for you, untill only 15-20 minutes in you realise that all is not as it may seem, paranoia will set in, the feeling that you are never alone and never will be again, that someone is always watching you and nagging you, along with some mild auditory illusions and a feeling of total mental and body fatigue... this is the effect of parent hood...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 3, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> So to clarify
> 
> *Strain name:* Parenthood...
> 
> ...


Is this your way of telling us how much you hate that you got some girl knocked up  because it seems like this would win the contest for worst strain.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 3, 2011)

You asked the troll thread to contribute... So I am contributing... People please vote for me... If I win I promise that someday if I feel like it I may start an attempt to get this strain going so you can all experience Parenthood for yourselves...


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 3, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> So to clarify
> 
> *Strain name:* Parenthood...
> 
> ...


I love it Shannon!! "Parenthood"...and all this time I have been calling it "Buzzkill" ....maybe it's the same strain (or a close variation)


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 3, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> You asked the troll thread to contribute... So I am contributing... People please vote for me... If I win I promise that someday if I feel like it I may start an attempt to get this strain going so you can all experience Parenthood for yourselves...


I know I went and posted to all thread that had cool people to give a response, and no that would be a horrible waste of time and money although i wouldn't mind seeing it. And why vote for a someday person. we want a now person!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay then I'll come up with an other one... Bloody Critic...


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 3, 2011)

the "chem"mist

gage green seeds, grape stomper (aka sour grapes)
genetics: Grape Stomper x Chemdawg-SourDiesel Snowman


  [FONT=&quot]8 to 9 weeks . Good to excellent yield
Very strong medicine for pain and relaxation

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]*The illustrious grape stomper (seen in High Times and winner of 3 Cali cups) gets dusted by our chemdawg-sourdiesel snowman. Were counting on bigger yields with some variation as there is much to be found and most of all it should be wonderful. Look for AAA quality and yield. We were averaging 1.75 grams per watt and know its capable of larger crop numbers 
*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*crossed with*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


 
*Doggies Nuts Seeds G13 Haze* represent a strain which caused loads of rumors in the marijuana smoking society. She was said to be genetically engineered by the US government in a secret CIA lab for her strongest narcotic abilities. We can't confirm it. Yet, *G13 Haze* is indeed one of the strongest varieties in the international cannabis market.
*G13 Haze* is a mostly sativa hybrid of a legendary G13 and an Original Haze. Seeds of this strain show typically sativa growing characteristics; they develop into tall straight plants with a strong branching system supported by a thin sturdy stem. What makes her unique amongst any other sativa dominated hybrids is her really short and quick flowering, it takes just 8 weeks. Some cannabis growers choose to leave her for another week or two for the best result. Already at the beginning of flowering, a very nice smell of ripe fruits and earth appears and remains throughout maturing.

*Cannabis Seeds* of this marijuana variety were designed specially for indoor and outdoor cultivation. Outdoor plants can reach as much as 2-3 m tall, while indoor ones won't make it higher than 120 cm. This ability makes her perfect for space restricted cannabis gardens. When grown indoors, *G13 Haze* performs excellent in all sorts of growing set ups, pots and/or hydroponics. Wherever you grow your Haze, she develops amazing bud density with high levels of resin. THC content is said to be as high as 18+%.
This cross produces great yields - the average 450 gr. per m2 under optimum conditions is guaranteed. The first harvest starts at the end of September/beginning of October. All sativa dominant marijuana strains contain less CBD and more THC counts; it makes their high clear headed and energizing. G13 Haze is not an exception; her very uplifting and still retaining the heavy hitting indica undertones effect is definitely her best characteristic. 


the end product is the "chem mist"

a very heavily frosted bud which produces large yields in a short time with an intense flavour of heavy fumes and delicate grape/fruity flavours, the high is heavy hitting by any means but the haze influence means you wont be couch locked, great bud for those who need a strong medical kick for pain relief but have to remain on the go.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 3, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I love it Shannon!! "Parenthood"...and all this time I have been calling it "Buzzkill" ....maybe it's the same strain (or a close variation)


You're right... pretty much the same thing


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Nov 3, 2011)

I vote for momma! that sounds like something I want to get my hands on! I have Black widow and Blue dream but they are all fem! UGG!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 3, 2011)

Romulan x Warlock, call it Space Warp. Rust red, dense nugs that give you a mind bending high that warps into a debilitating body stone, leaving you lost in space.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 3, 2011)

Mr. Nice G13 x Haze crossed with Spacequeen AKA TGA Space Jill
and call it....something cool...

lol i can't think of a name


----------



## unohu69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very interesting Jimmy,

My initial creation would be \:

To many wonderful combination possibilities.... This is much harder than one would think


I want like a Big bud x with Herijuana --- call it Big Papa.


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 3, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Mr. Nice G13 x Haze crossed with Spacequeen AKA TGA Space Jill
> and call it....something cool...
> 
> lol i can't think of a name


Doesn't really follow the naming rules....but "Nice Space" sounds cool..... or to follow the rules I like "Haze Queen" great sounding combo either way Beansly!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 3, 2011)

G13 X Critical mass.

I AM currently growing this. The name will be either Critical G or GMass, depending on the dominant traits and pheno of course.

After this grow is finished I will be doing a beginning to end journal, so you don't have to wait to see my results. I'm super excited for this breed, and I'm convinced all my seed are pretty homogenous. Good luck everyone.


----------



## silouan (Nov 4, 2011)

c99 x great white shark is my most recent. also just crossed up gumtree x c99. gumtree is a local strain with unknown genetics, but the best i have ever seen.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 6, 2011)

silouan said:


> c99 x great white shark is my most recent. also just crossed up gumtree x c99. gumtree is a local strain with unknown genetics, but the best i have ever seen.


 Sorry about the gumtree, has to be a strain from attitude seed shop.


----------



## HankDank (Nov 6, 2011)

I would want to cross these two strains
TGA Sub Cools Deep Purple 
is a strain that was created to lock down more of the Urkle dominant traits and bring out more of the musty grape taste that Urk is famous for.
Deep Purple produces a wide range of female plants and not all of them will exhibit colours at all. The ones that do however are highly sought after and several people consider their Purple Grape females among their best Indicas strains. Deep Purple can be cultivated both indoors and outdoors and flowering for cannabis seeds take between 50-60 days. Best way to grow is long veg and remove some shade leaves to allow light under. Not a huge producer or a fast growing plant but it makes up for it in taste and high quality. Deep Purple is calming, relaxing and very fun to smoke.

White Label's White Ice

White label White Ice is named for the awesome frosting of sticky silver resin glands that cover her solid buds. Some cannabis growers working with the strain also refer to her as White I.C.E. - Indica Crystal Extreme. 
White Ice is an indica dominant stable hybrid of Northern Lights, Dutch Skunk and original Afghani Hash. Typically, she contains higher amount of CBDs than THCs in flowers which means heavier, sleepy type of high, ideal for total body and mind relaxation and pain relief. She will grow shorter and bud faster than any other sativa dominants.
Truly excellent growth of healthy plants, resistance to diseases and pets and strong hashish effect have always been the best Afghani qualities and now are taken over by White Ice marijuana. The smoke is full bodied yet somewhat neutral in taste. Northern Lights and Dutch Skunk are both famous for their deep narcotic effects which now have been taken over by White Ice.

White Ice cannabis seeds came up as another long awaited surprise. Having all of the above described abilities, she became highly adapted to outdoor growing, fantastic for gardens where smell is an unfavourable factor. Mostly indica, White Ice feminised delivers the finest qualities expected from that variety - a middle sized plant (maximum 130 cm) with a voracious stone and minimal smell. Yet, this lady became one of the strongest marijuana varieties in the world (THC - 20%).
Cannabis seeds of this marijuana strain from White Label produce compact plants that form a spiral around the bottom of the pot for a better support. They are stable and persistent under almost any condition - a perfect choice for beginners in the marijuana seeds growing business. They are highly adapted to indoor growing, as well as to outdoor. White Ice performs well in soil and in hydroponics setups. High flower to leaf ratio, compact buds, good yields and exceptional resin production are some characteristics displayed by this wonderful cannabis.

The flowering time is quite good, just 8-10 weeks, and large flowers turning into chunky nuggets in just 55 days can be expected after a short maturing period. Harvesting when grown outdoors is September-October. Those who have already tried to grow a White Ice regular seed describe it as a great yielder - up to 500 gr. of dried product per m2. No particular difficulties have been reported; a good harvest is guaranteed even from smaller plants. White Ice flowers are richly covered in trychromes with a dense consistency usually along a main stem and a high flower to leaf ratio. When flowering, females could be mistaken for bonsai Christmas trees covered with sparkling decorative snow.

White Ice flavour is strong, sweet pungent and oily, with heavy, expansive smoke. Her effect is stronger still, stoned and physical, yet not stupefying. As the name suggests, White Ice is the ideal smoke for chilling out.


I would call it 
HYPOTHERMIA


----------



## HankDank (Nov 6, 2011)

Also i would cross

TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Type : Mostly sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Outdoor Harvest : Sept / Oct
Height : Tall
THC Level : High
Characteristics : Good for pain relief & muscle tremors
When I came out west I started on a Quest for the best Trainwreck cutting I could find. I was not impressed with the Arcata cutting as it was to tall to slow and to bi-sexual for my taste. I had written off this legendary strain until I came across an amazing plant discovered by Smokescreen. Found inside a bag of Dank of the few seeds found one female exhibited all the traits of the famous wreck without producing a single male stamen even late into budding. The complex late colouring is a thing of beauty and the potency of this mother is epic. Extremely potent smoking just a few bowls is an adventure in repertory failure and flat lining your brain waves. We decided to combine this incredible female with the genetics of Jack the Ripper. Chernobyl can be cultivated both indoors and outdoors. Best way to grow is topped early and trained to stay as low as possible. Chernobyl gets huge outdoors. Flowering time for cannabis seeds is 8-9 weeks. Taste like Lime Slurpee or Sherbert and high is strong and pleasant very good for pain relief without paranoia

with

Karma Genetics Seeds Jack O Nesia 
Type : Mostly sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Amnesia(D-cut) X Jack #22
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
was made when this cut of Amnesia won the ICMAG 420 Cup in 2009 and was crossed with the Jack #22 Male.
This is it a easy to grow hard hitting Hazy hybrid. The Smell rom candy like bubblegum to spicy haze smells. It&#8217;s got a decent stretch, working good when topped. She is more on the sativa side.

i would call it 
BRAIN DAMAGE


----------



## HankDank (Nov 6, 2011)

well brain damage is take so id call it 
BrainFreeze


----------



## HankDank (Nov 6, 2011)

well shit on me thats taken too.....
oh hell id just call it

SkullFuct


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 7, 2011)

i would do a
TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train x DNA Genetics Connie Chung = Bad driver

Qrazy train(purple pheno) for that grape tase and great color, And the Connie chung for its high thc and resin content and its "Asian Eyes" effect on your eyelids making this not a good DUI weed.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 7, 2011)

I love it people, lt's get some more people involved and try to add some more detail, it will help when judging comes around 

Cheers people, love ya work


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 7, 2011)

Another would be

CannaBiogen seeds Destroyer x TGA Subcool Chernobyl= Total Annihilation

The Destroyer for its extreme resin production and its pure sativa high, and the chernobyl, for its Lime Slurpee or Sherbert taste, combined high is somthing i cant imagine


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 7, 2011)

*this new strain will be called "house arrest"

Sativa Seeds N.Y.P.D* is a sensational and radical new mix, New York Power Diesel is an F1 hybrid of our popular Sativa Mexicana and a specially stabilised Aurora Indica. The latter's heavy, greasy narcotic buzz beautifully takes the edge off the crispness and speedy effect of the former. NYPD's shockingly powerful terpenoids result in a weed with a lemony flavour and the diesel-like aroma that inspired its name. 
*N.Y.P.D* plants grow tall stems with a surprisingly tight bud structure. N.Y.P.D *cannabis seeds* take 11 weeks or fewer to flower and it's THC is high between 15-24%. Yields are not outstanding but still worthwhile. 
 
  
crossed with 
*Sex :* Feminized
*Type :* Indica / Sativa
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* MK Ultra x Trainwreck
*Flowering Time :* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest :* 
*Height :* Medium
*THC Level : * 
*Characteristics :* Will leave as the name implies ultrawrecked

  



TH Seeds MK Ultra Wreck Feminized will leave as the name implies, ultrawrecked. It is a mix of MK Ultra which combines the legendary G13 with LA's finest, the OG Kush and was the winner of the Indica category at the High Times Cannabis Cup 2004, crossed with the famous Trainwreck. It is 50/50 indica/sativa. The parent plant Mk Ultra has gained many fans as the OGer bloodlines helped the world taste that now almost world standard KUSH flavour. Twisted together with the unique mentholated signature flavour of the Arcata-E32 Trainwreck, MK Ultra Wreck brings on a more complex overall smell and flavour package and boosts the yield through ease of growth. Her cannabis seeds flower between 58-62 days and can reach heights of up to 160. MK Ultra Wreck produces more uniform and sturdy standing plants than the classic "leaning TW's"
MK Ultra Wreck can be a bit unruly and effect the overall yield. So If you are looking for a new member to join your cannibinoid liberation front look no further than Mk Ultra Wreck....


the resulting combo of n.y.p.d and train wreck will leave you so couch locked you will feel like u have been put under
"HOUSE ARREST"


----------



## BTG1028 (Nov 7, 2011)

Next Generation Seeds Lemonator x Green House Seeds Green Thai = Arnold Palmer

Sex : Feminized
Type : Sativa Dominant
Flowering : Photoperiod
Flowering Time : Medium-long
Outdoor Harvest : Late October
Height : Tall
THC Level : Medium


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 7, 2011)

Time to try this a little more legit.
*The Doggies Nuts Seeds Abyss*






Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly indica
Genetics : Mainly indica genetics
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : Long lasting, heavy hitting

What I'm looking for is "The high is very strong and long lasting. Producing so many crystal balls you'll be able to see into infinity and beyond. You'll be buzzing for light years! A long lasting, heavy hitting, jaw dropping, all over body bondaged mashed up experience." (and look at that color)


*T H Seeds Darkstar*






Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : High
Characteristics : grows ridiculously dense buds

What I'm looking for is "This mega Indica not only grows ridiculously dense buds, but the potency is out of this world"

~~~~~~~~~
The product is: 

*The Black Hole*
(expected picture )







Prediction Plant
Sex:Regular
Type:Mostly Indica
Genetics: *Abyss*x*Darkstar*
Flowering Time:Medium
Height:Medium-tall
THC Level:High
Yield:High-Heavy
Characteristics/Descriptions: A Heavy Indica dominant plant that has many resemblance's to both its parents. By taking the elite heavy hitting Indica genetics from The Doggies Nuts Abyss And its beautiful color, And crossing it with T H Seeds Darkstar for its "purple potency", Dense bud growth, and its high calyx to leave ratio. You Get a plant thats, Beautiful, Potent, And a heavy yeilding breeze to grow.


----------



## mile.high (Nov 7, 2011)

Glacier:
TH Seeds Cold Creek Kush x Nirvana's White Rhino

A combo that will have you moving as slow as a glacier!


----------



## growsolo (Nov 7, 2011)

I submit a triple cross for my entry.

*Red Cherry Berry x White Diesel x Blue Crush*


*Barneys Farm - Red Cherry Berry*

Red Cherry Berry was developed for indica lovers who enjoy a cerebral high alongside a body stone. It is a cross of Barneys Farms best Skunk #1 backcrossed with its Californian ancestors. The resulting strain is a very hardly plant that grows to medium height, and produces large yields. It has an extremely fruity taste and smell. 

*White Label - White Diesel*

Burn some heavy oil with White Diesel!

The name ?diesel? summons images of power, strength and reliability. The cannabis strain that shares this title gives ganja connoisseurs all those attributes plus a zesty lemon-grapefruit flavour in a delicious and potent hybrid that?s easy to grow and even easier to smoke!

White Diesel is based on the unique hybrid that was first identified in NYC, where Diesel is still considered one of the top strains around.

Our seed-strain captures the muscular bud development and unmistakable sharp, fruity taste of the original, while adding an even thicker covering of sticky trichomes. This improvement makes females appear more white than green at the height of flowering and gives White Diesel her name.

*Riot Seeds - Blue Crush*

Formerly known as: Stormy Orange Dream

Our Orange Dream female (Available from Hawgsbreath Seeds) was a Blue Dream leaning phenotype as far as smell and resin production, however it had fat indica leaves and was a quicker finisher...I'm finding this to be one of the best crosses made with blue dream, it's definitely something special! We crossed this with our massive purple balled Sandstorm male. The Sandstorm is a Purple Pakistani Kush crossed with a morroccan male. Except some amazing purple phenotypes, almost all indica phenos all with tons of resin.

*This super cross of three exceptional strains would bring it all to the table.

The name of this new strain would be "Old Glory"*


----------



## HankDank (Nov 7, 2011)

Would LOVE to see this combo


TGA Subcool Seeds Ace of Spades
Type : Indica / Sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Black Cherry Soda X Jack The Ripper
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
This is another hybrid that combines lemon and berry in order to have that sweet and sour taste I like so much. Ace of Spades is also a very large variety with hearty thick heavy flowers. They outer leaves are a vibrant purple to blue with hints of coloring throughout. Many variations are extremely colorful with traces of pink and magenta. The smoke is smooth and soft on the throat with a slight berry and sandlewood flavor. The lemonene is understated but still present. The high comes on fast and strong and is very upbeat almost giddy.The Indica Influence is felt later in the trip and ransferes into an overall body stone.
Very powerful medicine

1. Phenotypes - Line is very similar
2. Height- Medium height with good stockiness
3. Yield- Large
4. Indoor/ Outdoor 
5. Best way to grow- Untopped Perfect for sog but top for height control
6. Harvest 8 weeks
7. Sativa/ Indica 30/70
8. Hybrid- (Black Cherry Soda UNK)xPluton X Purple Haze X Lambsbread X NL X Jack Herer X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA
9. High type- Strong and hard hitting with fast onset of laughter. Reminds me of some of the first times I got high when I was younger.
10. Taste/ Smell Like: Skunk, Berry, Sandlewood, Dr Zoggs Blue Sex Wax, Head shops,Lemon 

WITH

The Doggies Nuts Seeds Big Bud #1
Type : Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Mostly indica hybrid
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : Unknown
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : Popular old school favourite

Doggies Nuts Seeds Big Bud #1 is another former Cup Winner and its Cannabis Seeds produce huge frosty buds with a sweet skunky aroma. Mostly indica hybrid of medium height. The Big Bud #1 is a must have for the commercial grower. You must support the buds at 4 weeks flowering otherwise snappages will occur from the weight of the buds. An original variety but now truly stabilised so that all seeds and not just a few have the potential to produce phenomenal sized colas. Another tried and tested very popular old school favourite. Doggies Nuts Seeds Big Bud #1 has an indoor flowering time of 8 weeks and is a cash croppers delight. 

I think these two strains would make a perfect combination with solid well known genetics all around producing outstanding taste packed into HUGE juicy buds!

I dub thee..
Full House


----------



## HankDank (Nov 7, 2011)

Kind of amazed this is'nt an actual strain already..but it should be..

TGA Subcool Seeds Cheese Quake
Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Hybrid- Cheese X Urkle X Space Queen
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Outdoor Harvest : 8-9 weeks
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : 
Characteristics : High type-Head tingling initial buzz followed by energetic body stone
The taste, Like a Grape Cheese Danish is amazing and we already dig this new strain. Both variations of the females are special in their own way as far as flavor is concerned. The Urkle Dom has a more grape musty taste and the Cheese Dom that unusual cheese smell, but both of the females have the same euphoric head high combined with a body stone. I can't wait to have this strain tested at the lab as both MzJill and myself get really high after smoking it to the point of impairment and that's unusual for us. Its easy to smoke has a nice flavor but the high is much stronger than you would expect and I think Cheese Quake gets me higher with more pain relief that either of it's parents.

WITH

DNA Genetics Sour Cream

Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Original Sour Diesel x G13 Haze
Flowering Time : Long
Outdoor Harvest : October / November
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : Haze and Sour

DNA Genetics Sour Cream cannabis seeds are the best of both worlds with the classic Haze taste mixing with the high yield of Sour and G13. We don't know why anyone would pass DNA Genetics Sour Cream up, it's a Haze plant with a difference, having Sour nugs all over her and produces a heavy yield. The original Sour Diesel cutting was used, in combination with the G13 Haze cannabis seeds to bring Sour style buds with haze flavour. It is a Sour Creamy blend of Sativa with a dash of Indica. This DNA Sour Cream has an amazing mix of Haze n' Sour!

Both highly favored strains from two very reputable breeders could come together to create what to me seems a MUST in the current creation of strains

I call it
Cream Cheese


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 8, 2011)

I love doing this its so fun, the possibilities. and since i see someone did a 3 way cross Ima try one.
This one starts off with

*Barneys Farm Red Dragon *





Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Genetics : Brazilian. Afghani
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : 23%
Characteristics : exotic sativa high

Pheno I'm looking for: High Resin Production most visual appealing plant(Famous for deep red hairs) and the plant with the closest taste to guava. (trying to score the super high thc pheno up to 28%!)

Then

*TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry*






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Genetics : Black Cherry Soda X Space Queen
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Tall
THC Level : medium-high
Characteristics : Taste like Black Berry Jam, Raspberries, Life Savers assorted pack, strong fruit over tones

Phenos I'm looking for: The pink heavy yeilding pheno, with resin encrusted sugar leaf production, with it super candy taste!

last is

*Soma Seeds Reclining Buddha*







Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly indica
Genetics : Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Hollands Hope
Flowering Time : Long
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : High
Characteristics : taste of a sweet cherry candy

Pheno I'm lookin for: Purple, sweetest, most trichome covered mother.


Now I Present

*Mushu*

(expected product)





Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly indica/ sativa mix
Genetics : *Red Dragon*x*Plushberry*x*Reclining Buddha*
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : Very High
Characteristics/Description:Taking in all the best phenos from the parents "mushu" is one strain that makes you feel like the guardian of mulan. All three parents exhibit a delicious fruit taste that you wont soon forget, as well as an extremely high thc content, and making your plant so frosty your hash will taste like the heavens,


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 8, 2011)

Legit version of my last entries the *Bad Driver* (*Total Annihilation later*)

*Dna Genetics Connie Chung*






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica dominant
Genetics : L.A. Confidential (female) X G13 Haze (male)
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : Varies in finishing time

Pheno im looking for: Rare purple pheno, and densest nug production

crossed with

*TGA Subcools Seeds Qrazy Train*






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Genetics : Hybrid- Train Wreck X Trinity X Purple Urkle X Space Queen
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Outdoor Harvest : 8 weeks
Height : Medium, Tall
Characteristics : High type- Strong and pleasant very good for pain relief andrelaxation. Good for treating body pain.

Pheno I'm Looking for: Best Purple, leaf to calyx ratio, and frosted covered mother

to create

*Bad Driver* 

(expected outcome)





Sex : Regular
Type : Indica dominant
Genetics : *Connie Chung*x*Qrazy Train*
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : High
Characteristics/Description: By taking the awesome genetics if the connie chung(l.a con/g-13) and tga's grape tasting wonder hybrid Qrazy train creates a strain that tastes great looks amazing, and have your eyes so chinese, I would not recommend driving


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry guys no triples  Not allowed in rules. Looks like no swag has some top entires among others ubt I love all of the entries so far


----------



## unohu69 (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-american-dream/prod_559.html
X
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-mexican-sativa/prod_478.html

American dream X Mexican sativa... ill call it "The Immigrant"

mostly grown in the desert border regions, however can be found to sprout up in Home Depot parking lots. Cheaper than most, and it gets the job done, even if it does take 2 or 3 joints more than normal weed. It will be smelly, but of an odor you wont be able to identify, somewhere between dirty underwear, pit sweat, & burrito farts.... Bag appeal will be sweet, big fat buds, but as mentioned, no real kick.






I dont really intend this to be an entry, and im certainly not a racist mofo or nutn, I was just perusing the Attitude and saw these two strains. Im running with a little bit of comedic license here. Only ment for a laugh, not to offend. And well if ya cant handle that, well,....... Im offended.....


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 8, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Sorry guys no triples  Not allowed in rules. Looks like no swag has some top entires among others ubt I love all of the entries so far


woot, i've always loved doing this in my head, winning 100$ for seeds sounds awesome id love to actually make one of these.

p.s kinda sad theres no triples, I was kinda proud of Mushu

Heres the

*Total Annihilation*

starts with

Cannabiogen Seeds Destroyer






Sex : Regular
Type : Sativa
Genetics : Meao Thai & an early & stable Mexico / Colombia
Flowering Time : Long
Height : Tall
THC Level : med-high
Characteristics : state-of-the-art of Sativa

Pheno I'm Looking for: Fastest flowering, and most trichome content mother.

next is

*TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl*






Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly sativa
Genetics : Trainwreck X Trinity X Jack the Ripper
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Height : Tall
THC Level : High
Characteristics : Good for pain relief & muscle tremors

Pheno I'm looking for: Lime sherbert tasting, high resin content male

creating the

*Total Annihilation*
(expected product)
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/475/14468bobmarley131967287.jpg
Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly sativa
Genetics : *Destroyer*x*Chernobyl*
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Height : Tall
THC Level : High
Characteristics/Description: Taking 2 of some of the best sativas, you get a high thc level, high resin content, sherbet tasting that will totally annihilate you


----------



## unohu69 (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-kalashnikova-feminized/prod_3099.html
X
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-og-kush-the-18-feminized/prod_942.html




OG Kush X kalishnikova = Drive by


because All OG's choose A chrome AK. 
I would be hoping to get the Kalishnikova high and effect with the flavor and Intensity of the RP OG Kush #18


Or something like that..


----------



## HankDank (Nov 8, 2011)

i thought my entries we're pretty good myself lol, sorry did'nt include pictures


----------



## growsolo (Nov 8, 2011)

Lets try this again....

This time a simple cross of two familiar strains, one from Serious Seeds and the other from Mr. Nice Seeds.

*Serious Seeds - Serious 6*

Plants have a short flowering period for a sativa, only 8 weeks and producing compact, not too leafy buds fully covered with a coat of resin crystals. The smell and taste is somewhat like citronella.








x
*Mr Nice Seedbank - Shit*

An absolute classic and original Skunk/Afghani that has won more awards than you have had hot dinners! It is a sure-bet for the first time cultivators of either interior ,exterior or glasshouse growers. The yield will be extremely substantial with expectations between 550-650 grams per square meter. The finishing time will be within 45 days once the flowering appears on the plant. Expect harvest in late September to early October in the northern hemisphere and in the southern hemisphere by the end of April. A proven true breed since the 80's. Bred by the original breeder and founder of the original seed bank.









The result of this cross should appropriately be named "Serious Shit"


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 9, 2011)

Came up with this one while I was gaming earlier.

Starts with

*DNA Genetics LA Confidential*






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica
Genetics : O.G. LA Affie x Afghani
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : Award winning indica

Pheno I'm Looking for: The darkest "black" color pheno, and the most hardy plant.

crossed with

*Sensi Seeds Black Domina*






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica
Genetics : Indica
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : Med / High
Characteristics : speed, density, compact stature

Pheno I'm looking for:--->from attitude "The phenotype known as the definitive Domina lady can be spotted early in vegetation by her extra height-gain, black-green foliage and huge fan leaves made up of slightly elongated blades. Later in flowering, a massive, sparkling, nearly-spherical central cola makes this phenotype unmistakeable."

To create
~~~

*L.A Noire*

(expected product outcome)





Sex : Regular
Type : Indica
Genetics : *L.A Confidential*x*Black Domina*
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : High
Characteristics/Description: By taking the hard hitting, cup winning, super indica that is L.A Confidential and crossing it with the easy growing, fruit tasing, and also pontent indica that is the Black Domina, leaves you with a strain that will knock you out and leave you in the 50's as long as you are high.


----------



## past times (Nov 9, 2011)

I call it Secret Service. 

G13 x Blueberry

Ends with a Purplish/black appearance, tastes fruit, and knocks you out.


----------



## smokealotmore (Nov 9, 2011)

How you goinng finish a new stran in 2 days got to be a joke


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 9, 2011)

smokealotmore said:


> How you goinng finish a new stran in 2 days got to be a joke


----------



## HankDank (Nov 9, 2011)

De Sjamaan Seeds Peace Maker
Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Brazilian Super Skunk and South Indian White Widow
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Outdoor Harvest : May / June to October
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : fruity, notorious for it's power of unseen proportions

agreed to be one of those strains, which, once tasted, want to be tried again and again. A De Sjamaans hybrid of Brazilian Super Skunk and South Indian White Widow, Peace Maker is a numerous winner of various Cannabis Cups including the High Times. She is characterized by easy growing qualities and can produce really high yields of aromatic marijuana with clear headed, uplifting and energizing high so needed after or during a hard working day.
Cannabis seeds of Peace Maker are moslty sativa and show all characteristics of this variety. They need a bit longer to mature, with 56-60 days to flower if grown indoors. Outdoor plants are ready to be harvested in October if planted in May/June. Mature plants have a tall graceful structure with a well developed branching system. Their size really depends on growing conditions - indoor varieties are very compact, of just 75 cm, and can perfectly fit even the smallest cannabis gardens. When grown outdoors, Peace Maker can stretch up to 200 cm and may require some tying to support her high yields which can be as high as 500 gram per plant. An indoor yield can be as high as 450 gr per m2. Indoor plants respond well to any growing methods and are happy in soil or hydroponics setups.

Like any other sativa dominant strains, Peace Maker has a high content of THC (20+%) and produces cerebral, soaring type of high, very energetic, creative and active. Smoking her marijuana is extremely pleasant, she is notorious for her power of unseen proportions and smells particularly fruity and brings a fresh fruity after taste. 

With


White Label White Widow
Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : n/a
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : September / October
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : Med/High
Characteristics : Mostly-Indica and sweet

White Label White Widow is the most potent cannabis on Earth and is named for the abundance of trichomes, giving the plant a whitish tint. It is also one of the more powerful strains of marijuana (alongside AK-47 and Afghan Kush) with a very high 20%-25% THC content.
White Widow cannabis seeds are (60%/40%) indica/sativa cross-strain and is best suited to indoor cannabis cultivation. Cannabis seeds grow as high as 35-80 cm with the yield up to 450 gr per m2. It's suggested to flower (12 hour light) this marijuana variety for 8 weeks, but 10 weeks will really give you the crystals you are after. Try to turn the lights off altogether the final 2 weeks of the flowering cycle- or at least down to 8 hours. This keeps the flowers from re-growth and stresses the plant into giving up its last drop of goodness as crystal to protect the flower! The buds have so much THC on them that it is hard to see them at all.
White Widow original seeds produce plants that give you the taste of freshness laced with many fruits, because of the strength of the cannabis crystals - the only real taste goes hand in hand with the expectorant effects of the THC. You better try it for yourself.

The smell is strong pungency. It first hits you, then follows a sour sweetness with the final whiff ... turning sweet. If a plant could have a strong body odour then the White Widow needs a deodorant.
Cannabis smokers adore its sweet, thick, acrid smoke that imparts a hammering stone. Extremely powerful. Experienced smokers only.
White Widow is the backbone of the White Label Seeds industry and one of the most famous marijuana strains in modern growing.

The WidowMaker


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 10, 2011)

Hank I am liking some of your crosses but you're missing the all important description of the new strain you are creating...

You mention everything about the strains going in to the cross but then only leave it as a name of a strain... without mentioning the yield, potency etc...


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 10, 2011)

More gaming strains to come!

this one starts out with

*Cali Connection Seeds Blackwater*






Sex : Regular
Type : Mostly Indica
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush F3
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Outdoor Harvest : 
Height : Medium
THC Level : med-high
Characteristics : purple, dank

Pheno I'm looking for: The most pruple, and resin colored "kush" style plant

crossed with

DNA Genetics ReCon






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Genetics : L.A.Confidential X Cannadential
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : Unknown
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : One of our strongest strains

Pheno I'm looking for: Purple like color, high yielding, and best leaf to bud ratio plant. (and the rare 30% thc plant!)

to create

~~~~~

*Mercenary OG*
(Expected product)





Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Genetics : *Blackwater* X *ReCon*
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : Unknown
Height : Medium
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics//Description : By Taking the awesome purple kush that is the Blackwater from Cali Connection, and crossing it a high yeilding, beautiful, and extremely potent(up to 30% THC!) ReCon, you end up with a strain on a mission,that goes by no rules, and can be very dangerous, *Mercenary OG*


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 10, 2011)

This one is for you old school gamers, hope someone gets it 

Starts with

*Serious Seeds Chronic*






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Genetics : Northern Light x {Skunk x Northern Light} x AK47
Flowering Time : Medium, Long
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : High
Characteristics : Mild and sweet smell

Pheno I'm looking for: Sweetest smelling, and highest yielding plant.

crossed with

*BC Bud Depot Texada Timewarp*






Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Genetics : Texada Timewarp IBL
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : 
Height : Medium
THC Level : medium
Characteristics : Piney fruity taste

Phenos I'm looking for: most fruity smelling/tasting, hardy, low maintenance, biggest yielding plant.

To create

~~~~

*Chronic Trigger*

(expected product)





Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Genetics : *Texada Timewarp*x*Chronic*
Flowering Time : Medium
Height : Medium
THC Level : medium-high
Characteristics/Description : Taking 2 cup-winning commercial growing strains, First you get a smell of fruit from the chronic, then you smoke it, sending you back in time through a fruit teleporter to save the world, then you get back and harvest your massive yeild from this wonderful plant.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to say that we have changed our stance about the awarding of seeds for this contest. We cannot allow that to go on, so this must be closed.

The winner can be awarded something like glass products, or other paraphernalia, but not seeds, plants or bud.

This thread will be re-opened when new prizes are established.


----------

